# 16 inch cylinders on a GBODY



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

i wanting to run 16s on a 87 Monte Carlo in the rear. powerballs and reverse deep cups. pre cuts maybe ,because i still want to lay. what mods will i need to get full lock up?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Mar 28 2011, 10:13 AM~20199691
> *i wanting to run 16s on a 87 Monte Carlo in the rear. powerballs and reverse deep cups. pre cuts maybe ,because i still want to lay. what mods will i need to get full lock up?
> *


oops lol


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Mar 28 2011, 10:13 AM~20199691
> *i wanting to run 16s on a 87 Monte Carlo in the rear. powerballs and reverse deep cups. pre cuts maybe ,because i still want to lay. what mods will i need to get full lock up?
> *


i have a regal with 16's i have a slip yoke, 1 in extended uppers, coilover it's sittin a little lower than factory, the frame i notched for the uppers, the stops are cut off the rear end and i still cant do the whole 16. i kinda wish i woulda went with 14's. Just to give you an ideal.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 28 2011, 12:31 PM~20200614
> *i have a regal with 16's i have a slip yoke, 1 in extended uppers, coilover it's sittin a little lower than factory, the frame i notched for the uppers, the stops are cut off the rear end and i still cant do the whole 16. i kinda wish i woulda went with 14's. Just to give you an ideal.
> *


notched for uppers?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Mar 28 2011, 08:13 AM~20199691
> *i wanting to run 16s on a 87 Monte Carlo in the rear. powerballs and reverse deep cups. pre cuts maybe ,because i still want to lay. what mods will i need to get full lock up?
> *


In order to lay out you will have to run less coil. In order to do that your 16's will most likely go through the back window there is not enough room in the trunk for 16's. you will have to run a full stack of coil and the car will sit near stock height layed out. in order to get max height when locked up you will definatly need to notch the frame and extended your uppers. as well as a slip yolk.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Mar 28 2011, 12:35 PM~20200650
> *notched for uppers?
> *


yea when the upper travels down it will eventually hit a cross member on the frame in order for the arm to travel farther down you have to notch out frame in the shape of a "C" also forgot to mention cuz mine sits so low i have a ton of cylinder in the trunk. hope that helps


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Mar 28 2011, 12:40 PM~20200693
> *In order to lay out you will have to run less coil. In order to do that your 16's will most likely go through the back window there is not enough room in the trunk for 16's. you will have to run a full stack of coil and the car will sit near stock height layed out. in order to get max height when locked up you will definatly need to notch the frame and extended your uppers. as well as a slip yolk.
> *


ok what do you guys mean when you say notch the frame?


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Mar 28 2011, 12:43 PM~20200718
> *ok what do you guys mean when you say notch the frame?
> *


torch die grinder plasma whatever works lol jus crawl under your car and look at the uppers and look right below the uppers and you will see what we'r talking about.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

12 w four turns and reverse will give u alot of lift..the only way u will get full is to put uppers on frame and maybe drop lowers too or move them forward.y u want 16 any ways??


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 28 2011, 12:43 PM~20200716
> *yea when the upper travels down it will eventually hit a cross member on the frame in order for the arm to travel farther down you have to notch out frame in the shape of a "C" also forgot to mention cuz mine sits so low i have a ton of cylinder in the trunk. hope that helps
> *





> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 28 2011, 12:51 PM~20200765
> *torch die grinder plasma whatever works lol jus crawl under your car and look at the uppers and look right below the uppers and you will see what we'r talking about.
> *


ohhh ok yea i know where you guys are talking about.


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Mar 28 2011, 01:06 PM~20200880
> *12 w four turns and reverse will give u alot of lift..the only way u will get full is to put uppers on frame and maybe drop lowers too or move them forward.y u want 16 any ways??
> *


i want to get a nice lock out. ive had 14s on a lincoln before and it just wasnt high enough for me


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Post pics


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

couldn't he just get some custom telescopics or something... like 10's that max out at 16's??


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Mar 28 2011, 10:31 AM~20200614
> *i have a regal with 16's i have a slip yoke, 1 in extended uppers, coilover it's sittin a little lower than factory, the frame i notched for the uppers, the stops are cut off the rear end and i still cant do the whole 16. i kinda wish i woulda went with 14's. Just to give you an ideal.
> *


x2 thats why i went with 14s PERFECT for a gbody  go with 14s bro all the lock up you need


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

pit some drop monts


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@Mar 28 2011, 04:33 PM~20202277
> *pit some drop monts
> *


Ohhhh no ive been down that road :nono:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I put some extended uppers and kept tearing the top ears off. put in some drop mounts and it works great! my lowers are extended 1" and it rides good


----------



## 78 Linc-N (Jan 10, 2011)

I know there not 16's but I was thinking bout going with 12''. I have a 1978 Lincoln Continental could i get full lock up with 12's and would i have to get a teloscopic drive shaft or not?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

na maybe some adjustable uppers


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

here's my cutty on 16z


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 28 2011, 10:11 PM~20205358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh yea thats what im talking about. whatd you have to do and does it lay?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Mar 28 2011, 09:43 AM~20200718
> *ok what do you guys mean when you say notch the frame?
> *


i believe its called rear belly,rite up under your upper trailing arm mounts,,your pretty much making clearance for the trailing arms to go lower as you raise up,,catch ma drift ?


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 28 2011, 11:01 PM~20205909
> *i believe its called rear belly,rite up under your upper trailing arm mounts,,your pretty much making clearance for the trailing arms to go lower as you raise up,,catch ma drift ?
> *


yea im going to do that and i plan on extending my uppers 1 inch


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Mar 28 2011, 07:29 PM~20205564
> *ohhh yea thats what im talking about. whatd you have to do and does it lay?
> *


I HAVE DROP MOUNTS FOR DA UPPER TRAILING ARMS AND ALSO HAVE SLIP YOKE DRIVELINE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Mar 28 2011, 09:13 AM~20199691
> *i wanting to run 16s on a 87 Monte Carlo in the rear. powerballs and reverse deep cups. pre cuts maybe ,because i still want to lay. what mods will i need to get full lock up?
> *



ive got 16s in my regal all thats been down is i run a taller stack of coil cuz i like the car to sit stock height in the rear..the rear has a bridge installed as well...youll need to disconnect the trunks torsion bars for the trunk to stay up..but u can use the stocks that are up under the hood in the rear on the trunks hinge to work like the trunk torison bars did..drop mounts that are about 5 inches dropped and a slip yoke and it will give u lots of lock up..or u can relocate the upper trailing arms to the frame rails and that will work as well..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I got a 45 inch lockup you need to put brackets on the frame and make longer upper arms for the top of the axle we do it all the time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 28 2011, 12:55 PM~20201205
> *x2 thats why i went with 14s PERFECT for a gbody    go with 14s bro all the lock up you need
> 
> 
> ...



MAN That WishBone Iz Hard!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 3 2011, 06:58 AM~20246805
> *I got a 45 inch lockup you need to put brackets on the frame and make longer upper arms for the top of the axle we do it all the time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## El Pelon (Sep 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Mar 28 2011, 08:11 PM~20205358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's not a full lock up for 16z is it


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 28 2011, 12:55 PM~20201205
> *x2 thats why i went with 14s PERFECT for a gbody    go with 14s bro all the lock up you need
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## desertboy760 (Aug 17, 2010)

Get some drop down mounts from black magic and some ajusable traling arms with a slip yoke and that will get you the legnth you need but it wont lay only stock
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lilowens83 (Jul 23, 2011)

How bout 16 inch telescopics that what i want but would it look stupid i meqn a stupid high lock up


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOMS said:


> ive got 16s in my regal all thats been down is i run a taller stack of coil cuz i like the car to sit stock height in the rear..the rear has a bridge installed as well...youll need to disconnect the trunks torsion bars for the trunk to stay up..but u can use the stocks that are up under the hood in the rear on the trunks hinge to work like the trunk torison bars did..drop mounts that are about 5 inches dropped and a slip yoke and it will give u lots of lock up..or *u can relocate the upper trailing arms to the frame rails* and that will work as well..


I've been wondering lately why people do this, I see cars that have the uppers and lowers relocated to about the middle of the front door sometimes! I was just wondering what the point of this mod is...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Clean regal homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

The purpose is to have a higher lock up on the rear without too much of the drive line binding. That kinda sums it up. Higher lock up means more inches when u hop. But there's more to it also.


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The purpose is to have a higher lock up on the rear without too much of the drive line binding. That kinda sums it up. Higher lock up means more inches when u hop. But there's more to it also.


I understand that, but I'm wondering why you can't just use regular adjustable uppers and lowers, why must they be extended so long?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Its on your personal preference and what u trying.to.achieve. Higher lock up for either a nice 3 wheel or high inches for hoping. But u can get a pretty decent lock up by extending the arms 2INCHES.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

I need a slipyoke!!


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

.TODD said:


> x2 thats why i went with 14s PERFECT for a gbody  go with 14s bro all the lock up you need


 nice 3 wheel regal..mine will be doing that soon going with 14s to...want to know how do you have your upper and lower a-arms???extended 1 or 2 i just like the way you got that 3 up there...


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

.TODD said:


> x2 thats why i went with 14s PERFECT for a gbody  go with 14s bro all the lock up you need


Thats a good lock up


----------



## .Al (Mar 26, 2013)

Whats the point of the chains on a gbody?? Is it mandatory to stand 3?? Or even drive a 3??


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

.Al said:


> Whats the point of the chains on a gbody?? Is it mandatory to stand 3?? Or even drive a 3??


Chains not needed usually w/ 14's or 16's... But I broke off an ear off the differential when I overlocked it... I'm putting chains now so it won't happen again...


----------



## .Al (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a regal with 12 inch strokes n 2 inch drop downs on uppers and lowers but it dont three wheel at all.. Would chains help with tht??


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

i had 16's on my malibu had no problems would do a nice ass standing three wheel, then added 5" upper and lower drop mounts i think i lowered the lower some so they less then 5" now. but after the dmounts it didnt do a standing 3 anymore unless i tipped it over or turned while movin enough to tip it over and it would stay like that wouldnt fall back down unless i mad it. i have now added chains becouse i went with 14-22" telescopics and dont have a slip yoke so i got them chain to where my 16 stopped. i also added some speaker spacers to keep my 6x9's but i still had a nice amount of room back there.


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

MR.SKAMS said:


> Chains not needed usually w/ 14's or 16's... But I broke off an ear off the differential when I overlocked it... I'm putting chains now so it won't happen again...


 I got chainz and 14's, and the same thing happened to me,i broke an ear..so how did you fix your rearend and I'm wondering if anyone is having problems with their chainz damaging the trailing arm bushings near the pumpkin. I need info so plz get at me...


----------

